# Amazing Antique Desk



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

The Roentgens' Berlin Secretary Cabinet.

And to think the guy who made this over two hundred years ago did it with hand tools alone


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd like to see the plans and cut list for that thing. Holy cow!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Can you imagine what the builder of this desk could do today with the design and building tools available?*

I have watched this video a couple of times and each time I see something new!


----------



## mg550 (Feb 19, 2013)

That's amazing.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

That's jaw-dropping. Will anything we make today be wowed at in 200 yrs time.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Oldnovice, when I looked at that I wondered what would be the more efficient way to build that today. Would the machine setups be so intricate and numerous that hand tool guys could get it done faster and more precisely?


----------

